# Hub style blind repair



## bennymj171 (Apr 9, 2007)

used some old tent poles, just cut down to size, worked good last year, i do the same thing and leave them out all season


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

Last year I had to replace a couple of the hubs in my blind. (That's what you get for loaning something out.) Anyway you may want to try other blind companies to see if their poles/rods would be the same diameter of yours. if they are to long, you could always cut them down. You may be able to use wood dowl rods also. Good luck


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

I am not worried about having the ability to quickly put it up or take it down as it will be staying stationary all season, so anything else that might work? I am going to look into the tent pole idea but thought I would look one more time for any other advice.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Fiberglass fence poles. Find them in the garden and farming section of your local store. You will find 4-6ft lengths of different diameters.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

You can find fiberglass tentpoles at Walmart or camping stores. For the fence poles you can get them at Home Depot, Lowes, Tractor Supply etc. If you checkout Iceman's video for making shooting sticks you can see the ones we are talking about. I think he even mentions the price in the video, they are cheap. I think they'd actually work better. Most of the tentpoles are jointed and maybe too short of sections. I'll try to find you a link to the video.

Here's the link, he might have said they are tomato stakes couldn't hear, my boys are being rowdy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6-_1yLMPmw


peace.
unloaded


----------



## NYWhitetail (Feb 6, 2009)

unloaded said:


> You can find fiberglass tentpoles at Walmart or camping stores. For the fence poles you can get them at Home Depot, Lowes, Tractor Supply etc. If you checkout Iceman's video for making shooting sticks you can see the ones we are talking about. I think he even mentions the price in the video, they are cheap. I think they'd actually work better. Most of the tentpoles are jointed and maybe too short of sections. I'll try to find you a link to the video.
> 
> Here's the link, he might have said they are tomato stakes couldn't hear, my boys are being rowdy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6-_1yLMPmw
> ...


I used some fiberglass chimney cleaning poles. I think I got mine from harbor freight.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

If you are going to leave it out and not worrying about setting it up, just use some electrical conduit and use a bender to make it fit inside your blind.
Or you can purchase the connectors (tees, elbows, ninetys, etc.) and assemble it in the field.
Pretty cheap, and will not cave in like the fiberglass rods!


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

just go and buy the same blind...take the new blind out of the package, put the old one back in the box. wait about a week and take it back to cableas. say that it broke the first time you wanted to put it together. problem solved.


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

If you go with PVC, either go with the stuff made for electrical (grey in color) or make sure it is out of the sun. Sunlight degrades PVC.


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

animal killer said:


> just go and buy the same blind...take the new blind out of the package, put the old one back in the box. wait about a week and take it back to cableas. say that it broke the first time you wanted to put it together. problem solved.


Some of us call that stealing... Sounds like bad upbringing to me.:sad:


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

i was joking...but i know ppl who have done that...i have tried to repair one of my "hubs" in my blinds with rubber tubing. works for awhile but needs to be replaced every year.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

shrough said:


> If you go with PVC, either go with the stuff made for electrical (grey in color) or make sure it is out of the sun. Sunlight degrades PVC.


Problem with PVC is that it sags when it gets hot, and can crack or break when cold!!!
I tried it on as a blind on my duck boat without any success. Conduit worked better.


----------



## BootyK (Dec 2, 2009)

Try max-gains systems, Inc. They have fiberglass rods in many diameters and will cut to length. I replaced 6 rods in mine last year after snow collapsed it and broke the rods. 
My blind had metal sleeves that the rods were glued in. I used increasing drill bit sizes to clean out the sleeves and glued the new rods in with golf club shaft epoxy. I've had alittle experience with golf club repair so I knew the epoxy would hold well but you may be able to use some other type of two part epoxy. 
Seems like I spent about $22 for the rods but I ordered extra if I need them in the future. 
Good luck with whichever route you try.


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

lc12 said:


> Problem with PVC is that it sags when it gets hot, and can crack or break when cold!!!
> I tried it on as a blind on my duck boat without any success. Conduit worked better.



Conduit! That was the word I couldn't think of.


----------



## BuckTheBuckHunt (Mar 29, 2008)

Why not buy a cheap tent from wal-Mart in the fall when everything goes on sale I seen tents that the poles would have fit my doghouse for sale last fall for around 30 bucks!!! Its cheaper than another blind and the poles work just as good!!!:beer:


----------



## Moosehnter123 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been using the fiberglass fence poles, cutting them to length with my arrow saw. They cost about $1.50 each. My hub has a plastic ball knuckle. I found some Nylon ball bearings in Ebay and ordered the right size, 25 for $8. Drill a hole through the ball and glue on the pole...New Pole and they are much studier than the hollow poles in most of the blinds now. Some of the newer blinds have a T hinge in the hub, not the ball like I have. Since this is so cheap to fix now, I won't have a T hinge for a while!!! At least until the bears rip the material instead of just breaking the poles.


----------



## tnbowhunter3 (May 7, 2007)

Use old carbon arrows,zip ties and duct tape....worked great for me.


----------



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

i have used the fiberglass rods with the orange flags on them. walmart 99 cents each


----------



## jackshot (Sep 30, 2010)

wooden dowels connected by plastic tubing works for a quick fix


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

Find out who makes the cabelas blind and go to them for the poles. Cabelas should still take that blind back...I would throw a fit at customer service if they didn't!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Tent poles sound like the perfect fix.


----------



## w7xit (Mar 24, 2009)

Try Goodwill. Some have used tents and poles or the fiberglass rods your looking for. You can get them dirt cheep.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Not sure if this is the same as the fence posts that people refer to. These are yard markers I seen at a home improvement store. They would work good.
Picture should be attached


----------

